

A Mathematics Degree - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/02/mathematics-degree.html

======
winestock
Here is the tl;dr version: Get a degree in mathematics and you'll be ready for
anything. The lower-division courses suck, but the upper-division courses are
fun.

Aside from that, not much material.

